# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Net zwanger en paroxetine

## vaart1

Ik was net twee maanden aan het afbouwen van paroxetine, toen ik er vorige week achter kwam dat ik zwanger ben....Dit had ik niet verwacht omdat ik al 18 jaar de pil slikte en ik was daar net mee gestopt met het idee dat mijn lichaam dan kon 'wennen'. Maar goed, ik ben vorige week meteen naar een kwart pil gegaan, wat 5 mg is. Ik ben ongeveer 5 weekjes zwanger nu. Nu maak ik mij erg ongerust of het wel goed komt met mijn zwangerschap. De paroxetine slikte ik tegen angsten en hartkloppingen enzo, en nu heb ik weer angst dat mijn kindje niet goed zal groeien of dat ik een miskraam krijg. Volgende week heb ik gelukkig een afspraak bij de psycholoog....wie heeft er ervaring met zwangerschap en paroxetine? Is dat goed afgelopen?

----------


## Déylanna

Ik zou zeggen : STOPPEN met die medicatie.
Het is bewezen dat het gebruik van deze medicatie het kind aangeboren afwijkingen kan hebben/krijgen.

Overigens staat dit gedeelte ook in de bijsluiter :

_Zorg dat u tijdens het gebruik van dit medicijn NIET in verwachting raakt en gebruik goede anticonceptie. 
Gebruik van dit medicijn tijdens de zwangerschap verhoogt de kans op aangeboren afwijkingen bij het kind. 
Ook kan het kind ontwenningsverschijnselen krijgen na de geboorte.

Overleg direct met uw arts als u toch in verwachting bent geraakt. 
Samen kunt u het risico van de zwangerschap afwegen tegen het risico van onderbreking van de behandeling._ 
Ik persoonlijk zou stoppen met dit medicijn, en anders goed overleggen met een gynaecoloog !

----------


## kor295

> Ik zou zeggen : STOPPEN met die medicatie.
> Het is bewezen dat het gebruik van deze medicatie het kind aangeboren afwijkingen kan hebben/krijgen.
> 
> Overigens staat dit gedeelte ook in de bijsluiter :
> 
> _Zorg dat u tijdens het gebruik van dit medicijn NIET in verwachting raakt en gebruik goede anticonceptie. 
> Gebruik van dit medicijn tijdens de zwangerschap verhoogt de kans op aangeboren afwijkingen bij het kind. 
> Ook kan het kind ontwenningsverschijnselen krijgen na de geboorte.
> 
> ...


Ik sluit mij aan met de bovenstaande antwoord. Alhoewel ik vrij nieuw ben, browse ik door verschillende discussies. Anyhow het is best aan te raden geen zware medicaties te gebruiken tijdens zwangerschap. Zelf een simpele pijnstillers hebben een heleboel bij-effecten.

----------

